# Smoked Mushrooms!!



## rwc565 (May 15, 2008)

Last week while lurking the pages of SMF, I came across a thread about smoked stuffed mushrooms. I really like stuffed mushrooms, so I knew that I had to try them smoked.  Saturday morning I fired up the smoker with pecan wood and put on 2 slabs of ribs 1 fatty, a pan of Dutch's beans and later a pan of stuffed mushrooms. I stuffed them with a mixture of sausage and bacon, topped with mozzarello cheese.  They were fantastic and like a fatty, they will be something I make everytime I fire up the ol' SnP!!

 I know some of you are going to ask about the QView but, I am one of the few remaining neanderthals who do not own a digital camera. BTW the ribs and the fatty turned out well and so did the beans.  I have gotten so many tips and ideas from this site, I cant imagine not having this site to go to for help or for ideas.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (May 15, 2008)

RWC,
     Thanks for the post! I did the shrooms in the oven last week and really wondered about smoking them. After reading your post, I've definitely decided to include smoked stuffed shrooms in my Memorial Day smoke.


----------



## waysideranch (May 15, 2008)

The smoked mushies are so darn good.  Happy smoking.


----------



## rwc565 (May 15, 2008)

You will not regret it. I would suggest smoking them for about 30 min. and then putting them in the oven.  They did not fully cook on the smoker. I finished mine in the oven.  But they had a GREAT smoke taste.


----------



## grinder (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for the post. What a great idea, can't believe I never though of smoking shrooms. Going to try them this weekend. I'm thinking hot sausage, with garlic, jalapeno, bacon and cheese. Any thoughts on cook time, if I cook them just in the smoker?


----------



## rwc565 (May 19, 2008)

Sorry I'am late in responding to your question, my 'puter at home is down and I was without a one until I returned to work today.  Now for the answer to your question......... I dont know. The ones I smoked were my first and I was experimenting.  

The next ones I smoke I will smoke stuffed for about 30 minutes before I add the cheese.  The cheese melted off of the shrooms before they were done.  I scraped up the melted cheese and put back on them and then put them in the oven to finish.   Sorry I'm not much help, as I said I was experimenting.  I would love to hear your results when you smoke.  Maybe between the 2 of us comparing results, we may be able to come up with an edible product!! 

Anyone else have any ideas or suggestions?  If so I would welcome all the help I can get.


----------



## cowgirl (May 19, 2008)

Mmmm, they sure sound good RWC...


----------



## master_dman (May 19, 2008)

That is the main problem with stuffed mushrooms.. the cheese melts and pools in the bottom of the pan..

Putting the cheese on top after the shrooms and the fillings are done is the best way.. but I just spoon the cheese from the bottom back on to the top.


----------



## grinder (May 22, 2008)

Well, I gave 'em a whirl over the weekend, didn't take any pics, sorry. Did two batches, one with hot sausage, minced garlic, onion and cheddar cheese. The other with cream cheese, minced garlic, jalapino and cilantro. Both batches I topped with bacon. Put 'em in an aluminum pan and smoked with hickory ,at 230 deg., for 2.5 hrs. I got the smoker up to 300, for the last 10-15 minutes, to rush them along. Next time I think I'll try 250 deg., for a couple hrs. should do it. I spritzed them with a mixture of red wine and apple juice, just for giggles. Both batches were excellent. The g/f liked the cream cheese batch better, it was a toss up for me. Can't wait to try them again, thanks for the idea.


----------



## superdave (Jun 3, 2008)

What variety of mushrooms do you use for stuffed mushrooms?


----------



## rwc565 (Jun 3, 2008)

well Dave, I dont know the name of the mushrooms I used, they are the big white ones in the vacuum pac at walmart.  They shore was good tho!


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 3, 2008)

I found that if I smoke the mushrooms, empty, upside down on the rack for about 30 min to an hour, then stuff them and smoke or cook for another 30, then I get great smoked flavor inside and out, and the mushroom cooks all the way without the filling getting overcooked.

(Upside down because mushrooms have lots of moisture in them and if they are right side up they become little pools)
KC


----------



## dingle (Jun 3, 2008)

This past weekend I used crimini(sp?) mushrooms or baby portabellas. Stuffed them with a mixture of sausage, cream cheese, green onions or scallions depending on where you are from, garlic, salt and fresh cracked pepper. Topped with fresh shredded parmasan cheese. Gotta love the little fungi!!


----------

